# My New HSS1332ATD



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I've been reading some recent posts from HSS1332ATD owners and I'd like to add my comments as a first time Honda owner. 

After owning a Troybilt snow thrower for the past 14 years, I decided it was time to upgrade. I did my research and decided to upgrade. My old Troybilt had an 11HP motor that always started on the first pull but was a rust bucket that need a few rebuilds.

Besides Honda's reputation for quality and durability, I decided on the 1332ATD because of the engine, tracks, and cutting width. I shopped around and was able to purchase one at a local dealer for about 10% off the MAP price (the same as the best priced online seller). I took delivery around Thanksgiving and for the first time in years, I waited for a good snow fall. While I waited I took off the OEM skids and replaced them with a set of Honda commercial skids, ordered a new cover (thanks [email protected] for the heads up post), and built a weatherproof box, using a clear plastic tote and some grommets, for my trickle charger since the machine lives outside.

We finally had about 3" of snow soon after and I was able to use the new machine for the first time. The machine started right up - really like the key start and the chock pull out/push in. I have to tell you that it took me a while to get used to the levers being on the "wrong" side of the machine. My other blower had the clutch lever on the right and the impeller on the left (I'm still working through that). Once I got going I had to get used to the tracks, it turns a bit different than my wheeled machine, and the height adjustment lever. Once I got past that it was smooth sailing. I also like the hydrostatic transmission that lets me adjust speed up or down as needed. My other machine had a shift lever for the different speeds and some kind of pressure plate, belt driven contraption that was cranky depending on the temperature.

My driveway is paved so I have the scraper all the way down and the HS1332ATD performed as expected 99% of the time. The only time it didn't was when I got to the end of the driveway and had to deal with slushy snow. The chute clogged and I had to use the tool to break up the slush/ice ball. I initially annoyed after spending the $$ on a premium machine but thinking about it later, I think I expected too much because my other machine would have clogged also. When I slowed down and attacked the slush slowly, it moved it as well as can be expected with slush - not well at all. 

A better test came this past weekend when we got about 7" of snow with temps way below freezing. The snow was light and the Honda blew that stuff out as advertised. It even worked very well with the salt, sand, packed snow at the end of the driveway. I learned my lesson, the first time and didn't try to rip through the snow but took my time...no clogging this time. I was also able to put the tracked system to good use as I cut a path around my yard for walking my dogs. My yard is far from flat and the tracked enabled me to go up and over small hills and down peaks with out a problem. I was really impressed with how far the HSS1332ATD threw the snow. I didn't measure it but the snow seemed to fly a lot farther than with the old Troybilt.

Overall I am very happy with my decision to spend the extra bucks on the Honda. I like the tracks, for my application they beat wheels hands down; the on-board battery with attached pig-tail for trickle charger is the bomb; and the joystick controlled chute is great (still grabbing for the manual handle on occasion). 

Is it perfect, no; I am sure the chute design could be improved to allow more volume to go through and the LED light is a joke. My light work around is a Streamlight LED headlamp that I've been using when I walk my dogs at night that pushes out 540 lumens. It's a cheap work around but I would have been nice for Honda to give me a few more Lumens. For me they are little gripes that can worked around if I slow down and pay attention. At the end of the day, I would highly recommend this machine to anyone that is thinking about the Honda HSS1332ATD.

I am looking forward to the first Nor'Easter and a good dumping of snow to give the new machine a good test- Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Can you take a picture or describe the battery charging pigtail the unit came with? I got my HSS1332ATD about a week ago and I had to add a pigtail to work with my charger. Not that it's a big deal but you're at least the second person who mentioned it came with this charging adapter and I'm confused if I didn't get one or it's something else.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Since I didn't reply to your intro post: Welcome aboard.

I think you'll really like this machine. I too am still getting used to the controls as I switch off from my old blower to my new(er) one.

Like your idea of the weather-proof box for the charger, good idea.

Keep us posted on how she weathers being outside. The only thing I can think of that helps with equipment being outside is to put at least a cheap tarp down first. I've used plastic under a poly tarp and it does help keep a fair amount of ground moisture from creeping up under your cover.

By the way, my wife's family is from Rochester with some in Portsmouth. Great state! I just can't get used to tolls – and their booths :smiley-shocked029:


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

jrom said:


> Since I didn't reply to your intro post: Welcome aboard.
> 
> I think you'll really like this machine. I too am still getting used to the controls as I switch off from my old blower to my new(er) one.
> 
> ...


Jrom - I can't get used to the tolls either and I've lived here since 1988. The state has installed high speed Easypass on a few booths but still.
Thanks for the tarp suggestion - I actually put down a "pad" of 12x12 pavers years ago to keep the other machine off the ground. It is also somewhat covered by our deck that is 10' high (we also park our cars there during snow storms).


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

unvjustintime said:


> Can you take a picture or describe the battery charging pigtail the unit came with? I got my HSS1332ATD about a week ago and I had to add a pigtail to work with my charger. Not that it's a big deal but you're at least the second person who mentioned it came with this charging adapter and I'm confused if I didn't get one or it's something else.


Will do in the next few days.


----------



## 1K1MOA (Dec 20, 2016)

I picked my 1332ATD up today and it does not have a pigtail. The serial number is just under **2000 and the dealer told me it came into them in January 2016. Maybe they added it later in the run. That battery cover was on there pretty well, those two back rubber posts really grab, I had to really yank! 

Thanks to SB83 providing detailed info on UHMW mod, I will be out in the garage soon mounting it to the scraper blade and back skids. Ordered FallLine skids for the sides. Prepared to do the shute mod IF I have to, but will wait and see a problem first. I am a big believer in Snow Jet spray. A couple of coats with a dry machine has done wonders on previous machines I have owned; hopefully will be enough to keep things flowing with big dose of power shoving it in there.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks 1K1MOA; my unit was built I believe Sept 2016 with a serial almost ***5400 one of the newest; has the auger latch TSB upgrade and they huge plastic cage that I am still deciding to take off or not and no pig-tail. I purchased mine online, I doubt a dealer would add a pigtail on their own but you never know.


----------



## 1K1MOA (Dec 20, 2016)

Unvjustintime - What is the auger latch TSB upgrade?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought an Optimate 3 battery charger from my Honda dealer, but it is not a Honda branded version - and it's blue. I've attached a photo of the Honda version. I asked for the part number listed in our owners manual and he came out with the Optimate. I decided to buy it based on their recommendation.

Unless things have changed, I don't think Honda is offering these installed from the factory.

Mine has all the same elements and so far it works great. The second photo is the pigtail that attaches to the battery (with a 15 amp automotive fuse). The plug end tucks through the bottom of the battery cover and just stays snugged up. You pull the rubber (or vinyl) cap off and plug the charger in. at least the cap is nice and pliable, unlike the cords (and so many other electrical cords that say they are cold weather rated).

If I have some time tomorrow during daylight, I'll take a photo of mine attached, but maybe someone else will post first.

You can buy the Honda version through amazon for $56. I paid $69 for the regular branded blue version. I wanted to go through my local source, mainly to get a charger they feel works best. I may pick up another one (Honda version) from amazon for my other batteries that need tending.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Yet another 1332 owner complaining of chute clogging(myself included). That's at least a handful of us on here now saying the same thing. Honda better rectify this clearly common issue.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Marlow said:


> Yet another 1332 owner complaining of chute clogging(myself included). That's at least a handful of us on here now saying the same thing. Honda better rectify this clearly common issue.


We need a thread dedicated to tracking all the members names who are complaining about hss models clogging, with their quotes and a link to their full posts. I think it's up to almost 10 now.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

matto said:


> We need a thread dedicated to tracking all the members names who are complaining about hss models clogging, with their quotes and a link to their full posts. I think it's up to almost 10 now.


I just brought my hss928 in for Slowing ground speeds but mentioned clogging just so Honda has it on record. My machine clogged once last year on some serious slush. 

I'm installing UHMW in my chute when I get the machine back and ordered an impeller kit in case I get the itch. The Honda has very little impeller to housing clearance but going from 3/16" to 1/16 or less would absolutely eliminate clogging,.. It's a pump at that point.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

1K1MOA said:


> Unvjustintime - What is the auger latch TSB upgrade?


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...8-hss1332-auger-clutch-lever-not-locking.html


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

jrom said:


> I bought an Optimate 3 battery charger from my Honda dealer, but it is not a Honda branded version - and it's blue. I've attached a photo of the Honda version. I asked for the part number listed in our owners manual and he came out with the Optimate. I decided to buy it based on their recommendation.
> 
> Unless things have changed, I don't think Honda is offering these installed from the factory.
> 
> ...


You don't need to spend the big bucks on a Honda tender- you can get a battery tender on Amazon with a pig tail for under $30. IF you have prime, you don't pay for shipping. I use the same tender on my snow blower as my Harley (i'm surely not going to buy a Harley tender for the same reasons as above)..just my $.02


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

One thing to make sure of if that the tender will properly maintain agm and gel batteries.


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> One thing to make sure of if that the tender will properly maintain agm and gel batteries.


NOCO smart charger on amazon is popular and has good reviews. I have two, one dedicated for the HSS1332ATD. It does do AGM batteries in a separate mode.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

str8shuutr45 said:


> You don't need to spend the big bucks on a Honda tender- you can get a battery tender on Amazon with a pig tail for under $30. IF you have prime, you don't pay for shipping. I use the same tender on my snow blower as my Harley (i'm surely not going to buy a Harley tender for the same reasons as above)..just my $.02


I hear ya. There are so many to choose from (amazon or ebay) it can be hard to tell ones that work well from those that don't.

Can you recommend the one you use?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I second the noco. Good products.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

matto said:


> We need a thread dedicated to tracking all the members names who are complaining about hss models clogging, with their quotes and a link to their full posts. I think it's up to almost 10 now.


what do you think the issue was the chute too narrow and clogs? is there too much clearance between the secondary impeller and the wall?

i put the impeller mod on my older ariens st724 and it hasent clogged in the slush once since. for the $10 i had in making the mod i think it would be worth a try.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Here is a link I think Honda blowers have been clogging up for years in the wet stuff.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> https://youtu.be/EMAgb3QNEE8
> 
> Here is a link I think Honda blowers have been clogging up for years in the wet stuff.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


No, their previous gen didn't clog(or at least it was extremely rare). My brother has one bought new in '06, never an issue. The one you linked to has got to be 30+ years old!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Marlow said:


> ...their previous gen didn't clog (or at least it was extremely rare). My brother has one bought new in '06, never an issue...


25 years of a ton of heavy wet snow every year with no clogs. I don't remember ever having to clear out the chute for regular snow blowing. Busting a shear pin would sometimes load up the auger housing with some pushing up into the chute zone, but that's a different story.

On the other hand I can probably count on one hand when we've had real genuine watery slush that you could scoop up in a bucket, so I'm probably not the best gauge, but still I regularly clear heavy wet stuff.


----------



## str8shuutr45 (Nov 5, 2016)

jrom said:


> I hear ya. There are so many to choose from (amazon or ebay) it can be hard to tell ones that work well from those that don't.
> 
> Can you recommend the one you use?


I use this one- Battery Tender 021-0123 Battery Tender Junior 12V Battery Charger. If your machine doesn't have a pig-tail attached you have buy it seperately (about $6). As I wrote before, my machine lives outside and I've had no problems with the tender.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

str8shuutr45 said:


> I use this one- Battery Tender 021-0123 Battery Tender Junior 12V Battery Charger. If your machine doesn't have a pig-tail attached you have buy it seperately (about $6). As I wrote before, my machine lives outside and I've had no problems with the tender.
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks str...and Happy New Year!


----------

